
100 Years of National Geographic Maps - wglb
http://news-beta.nationalgeographic.com/2015/01/150123-maps-mapping-cartography-history-national-geographic-centennial/
======
skywhopper
Very cool. My parents had several decades' worth of National Geographic on
their shelves that I would browse through from time to time, and the map
inserts were always my favorite parts. I specifically remember spending hours
poring over the Moon and Antarctica maps mentioned in this piece.

The 1914 map of Europe is fascinating. I find myself really really wanting to
be able to zoom all the way in on those images.

------
spinchange
It's a major bummer that National Geographic does not support Android as a
mobile app platform. I would love to have their World Atlas and so much more
on my devices.

[http://www.nationalgeographic.com/apps](http://www.nationalgeographic.com/apps)

